# Overlocking Help



## fahad369 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello"
I have a nvidia geforce fx5200 agp card i want to overlock it so that i can have maximum performance of it your helps and suggestions are highly admirable ray:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

or try nvidia system tools, gives you the ability to overclock core, mem and shaders only when the designated software (game for example) is loaded
and can set it that once the program is shut down, the clocks will go back to normal


----------

